# what does the W8 push at the crank...



## mk1scott (Jun 24, 2002)

this is my first time on the W8 threads, don't flame me for this question... but what do these things push at the crank? at the wheels? and the 1/4 times...
thanks in advance guys/ gurls


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: what does the W8 push at the crank... (scott02dmb Jetta)*

i read somewhere it's mid/high 270HP @ the crank....but I dont remember for sure.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: what does the W8 push at the crank... (scott02dmb Jetta)*

it's really, really quick. the Passat 4 motion Tip wagon gets up and _moves_...


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: what does the W8 push at the crank... (scott02dmb Jetta)*

Great question. The typical front driver "loses" 10-20% through the drivetrain for wheel horsepower. I'm not sure how to account for drivetrain loss for 4Motion. Any engineers out there with an answer?


----------



## mk1scott (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: what does the W8 push at the crank... (155VERT83)*

thanks for the replies... mid/high 270 isn't too bad
they must really get up and move... 
heres a







for all of you


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: what does the W8 push at the crank... (scott02dmb Jetta)*

A FWD VW loses about 12% to the wheels, a RWD BWM will lose about 18% to the wheels, an AWD vehicle like the quattro system used by Audi eats up about 25%, so a W8 will put about 202.5hp down...not that much when you think about it
Mike


----------



## mk1scott (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: what does the W8 push at the crank... (VWMike81)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A FWD VW loses about 12% to the wheels, a RWD BWM will lose about 18% to the wheels, an AWD vehicle like the quattro system used by Audi eats up about 25%, so a W8 will put about 202.5hp down...not that much when you think about it
Mike[HR][/HR]​wow thats not a lot of power at all for that size motor... what about with no power options at all? i.e. A/C removed, and all that "extra" stuff...


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: what does the W8 push at the crank... (scott02dmb Jetta)*

you do know that an M5 puts down 300 to the wheels and is rear wheel drive. at 396hp at the crank the math is pretty easy. not ALL AWD systems are as parasitic either. the quattro/4mot system is actually pretty efficient. most FWD cars are actually in the neighborhood of 15% loss. i.e. the new 200hp VR6 is putting down about 170 to the wheels. the Type R integra puts down CONSISTENT 165. regardless of the actual whp, the car pulls 6.5 0-60 in an auto.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: what does the W8 push at the crank... (M this 1!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... regardless of the actual whp, the car pulls 6.5 0-60 in an auto. [HR][/HR]​That 0-60 time is for the M5, correct? 
The W8 and M5 engines are both 4.0L. Yet the M5 makes an additional 126bhp.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: what does the W8 push at the crank... (155VERT83)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That 0-60 time is for the M5, correct? 
The W8 and M5 engines are both 4.0L. Yet the M5 makes an additional 126bhp. [HR][/HR]​True, but compare cam specs, flow ratings and valve diameters and see if you can come up with the difference.


----------

